# Dorico bugs



## joebaggan (Dec 15, 2019)

When working in Dorico 3 and using a Midi keyboard, every once in a while note entry stops working, and I have to restart Dorico to get it to work again. This happened about 5 times the other day and is quite annoying since it breaks up the composing flow. Anybody else seeing bugs with this software like this?


----------



## Daniel S. (Jan 5, 2020)

That particular problem does affect some users more than others, but it will be fixed in the next update, which is coming soon.


----------

